# My installation "problem" thread!



## josetapadas (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello forum!

I'm currently having a problem when installing FreeBSD 8.0 (i386) on my laptop. I know that it is not the first time that this problem appears but I have a little doubt:

I'm getting the "fatal trap 12" kernel panic and after some searching i've found the fix here:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=140979

So after i've read it it seems that the problem is related with the ACPI embedded controller and they suggest us to add to /boot/loader.conf:


```
debug.acpi.disabled="ec"
```

My question, as dumb as it may seems, is if I can do this in the FreeBSD loader prompt and how! The installation does not work even with ACPI disabled.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2010)

There's an option in the boot menu to boot with ACPI disabled.


----------



## josetapadas (Jun 3, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There's an option in the boot menu to boot with ACPI disabled.





			
				josetapadas said:
			
		

> The installation does not work even with ACPI disabled.



thanks anyway but i've already tried it :\


----------



## zeiz (Jun 3, 2010)

You may try to "escape to loader prompt" (option 6 on boot screen) and type at "OK" prompt:

```
OK set debug.acpi.disabled="ec"
OK boot
```

OR 


```
OK set kernel_options=debug.acpi.disabled="ec"
OK boot
```


----------



## josetapadas (Jun 3, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> You may try to "escape to loader prompt" (option 6 on boot screen) and type at "OK" prompt:
> 
> ```
> OK set debug.acpi.disabled="ec"
> ...



thank you *zeiz* but it does not solve the problem...after setting the parameters and booting it fires up the same kernel panic :\


----------



## zeiz (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, same (fatal trap 12...panic) was with my old machine long ago: I couldn't install anything higher than 6.4 and nothing helped.
So I was installing all 7.x with sysinstall of 6.4 :e Up to now don't know why it was but starting from 8.0-beta3 I'm able to install on the same machine problems free.
You may try previous version, then go Custom>>Options and change the version. Then use ftp.

BTW what laptop do you have? Because I also have similar panics trying FreeBSD install on my wife's laptop: Sony Vaio VGN-NR430D. But that junk is just incompatible with FreeBSD.
If for your laptop BIOS upgrades are available try update BIOS to latest one.


----------



## josetapadas (Jun 4, 2010)

First of all thank you for your reply!

It is an old hp laptop (Pavillion ze2000). 

Ok, so you are telling me to try to use aan older version.. I will try that!

but if someone could help me out on this situation I will be really greatefull (because I was really looking foward to test some new feats of 8.0)


----------

